# Help with a dead Tivo



## ben_white (Jan 14, 2006)

Hello all,

My Pioneer DVR-810h has died. I suspect the hard drive has given up the ghost. I have gone over all of the posts on upgrading the HD, and I can do this with no problem, but I can't get any of my data off the old hard drive. It would appear that I need a clean disk image. Can anyone point me to somewhere where I can get (buy, download, etc) one? I found ptvupdate and imagecake, but it doesn't support the 810h. Any help would be apprecitated.

Ben


----------



## Vince Maskeeper (Jan 22, 2006)

I have the same: A friend with a dead 810h. Since I used to play around with Tivo upgrades a few years back, I thought I would help him out, however I seem a little out of the game.

I figured I could replace the HD and throw a new image on it, but I'm having trouble figuring out what disc image i can use. Any tips for an oldster newbie?

\\V


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need one specifically for a Pioneer 810h.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

Send a PM to Stan Simmons. There is a thread on this sub-forum.

Good Luck.


----------

